# Little Help for a Land Lover



## Porter23 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'll be headed down to the Pensacola area from Oklahoma the 2nd week in June. 

I'm an avid fly fisherman, but most of my experience is geared around trout, bass and other freshwater species. I have chased some bones and permit in the flats before, but that was only once. 

A few years back we came to Pensacola and stayed at Portofino. I brought an 8wt along and fished in the bay behind the resort. I managed to catch a few catfish of some sort and that was about it. We will be staying at the same place this time and I'm looking for advice on what I should do different. Are there any fish to be caught in the surf or am I better sticking to the bay? 8wt will probably be the biggest rod I will have access to. Are there any certain species I should be targeting? 

I tried booking a trip with Baz from Gulf Breeze, but he's booked up. If there's anyone that would like to get together with a newb to salt water I would happily buy lunch! 

I'm open to any suggestions, advice, ridicule......


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm heading to bed. I'll write something up for you tomorrow unless someone beats me to it


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fly Advice*



Chris V said:


> I'm heading to bed. I'll write something up for you tomorrow unless someone beats me to it


I was wondering if you ever slept!  C2


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I need at least 4 hours a week or else I'm just a mess!

There will be a good variety of species you can take on fly at that point. In the surf, the most action will be with Ladyfish, Bluefish, small Jacks, Spanish Mackerel and Pompano. Having an assortment of Clouser minnows in various colors and sizes will be more than sufficient but I would also include some Crazy Charlies and small poppers. Renting a Kayak will certainly broaden the horizons for you if you want to get into some deeper water and chase the schools of Mackerel and such further out. 

In the sound, expect Trout, Redfish and of course more Ladyfish. The same flies as above will work but add in some shrimp imitations and maybe a larger baitfish pattern that includes a large deer-hair head to push some water. 

Leaders for both can be as simple or as fancy as you'd like 'em but more important is having appropriate bite tippets of 20-30lb mono or fluoro and some form of light wire. I still prefer #3 single strand wire albrighted to the leader.

Thats a little heads up for now. If I think of something else above the basics, I'll post up


----------



## Porter23 (Apr 13, 2013)

I really appreciate the tips! 

I would like to hear more about the kayak option. Is that for use on the gulf or bay side? Being that I don't have too much experience with the ocean I'm a little intimidated by the prospect of taking a kayak out there. Maybe I'm overthinking it.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Kayaks in the Gulf*



Porter23 said:


> I really appreciate the tips!
> 
> I would like to hear more about the kayak option. Is that for use on the gulf or bay side? Being that I don't have too much experience with the ocean I'm a little intimidated by the prospect of taking a kayak out there. Maybe I'm overthinking it.


I would gain experience with the Yak in calm(er) waters until proficient.

Then; only; for the Gulf, use Common Sense! If it looks too rough; it probably is.

Chris woke up to give you some good advice.  

If I don't get three hours a week; I get cranky! :thumbsup: C2


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Personally I don't think you can ever overthink taking a boat into blue water. Caution is the better part of valor. I have had 2 ugly experiances in the water related to boats. I was much younger and lucky both times. I now believe in PFD's and caution. :yes: The buddy system should be the order of the day as well. I fish solo much of the time but going into the gulf should not be a solo activity IMHO


----------



## Porter23 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the tips and advice! I'm a member of several local fishing, hunting and outdoor forums here in Oklahoma and you never know what kind of response you'll get as a new guy seeking advice.

This may be way off base, but I'm not familiar with how access works down there. I'll be staying at Portofino and last time I had great access to wade along areas in the bay. I don't know if everyone has the same access or if you have to be a guest of the resort. If anyone is interested in meeting up with me and wetting a fly just let me know. Like I said, I'm not sure if that would benefit anyone but if so I would be happy to have you join me.


----------

